# Detailer's Domain: 13 VW Treg - New Car Prep - Opti Coat - Clear Film Installation



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2013 VW Treg TDI
Requirements - New Car Prep - Opticoat - Clear Film

Clear Film - Full Hood, Full Fender, Full Bumper, Headlights, A pillars, door cups, fuel door

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Menezerna FG400 Uber MF Cutting Pad
- Opti Coat 
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -
Adam's Car Wash
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Opti Coat 
Wolf's Glass Guard
Auto Finesse Gloss Tire Dressing
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before









@ closer inspection we found

























Tire dressing splatter









Cleaned up the dealer installed tire dressing

















Applied Auto Finesse Gloss (tires dressed after car was completed)

























Due to lack of time no prep shots.

B pillars needed to be polished out

















After









Opti Coat installed - 12 hours prior to the clear film installation









After Opti Coat









Random Clear Film shots

























After shots


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job Phil :thumb: lovely interior


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very interesting colour combo! Looks superb!


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cracking job that fella.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Detailing wearing Armani!? Wow, the wages over the pond must be good 

Good work though!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Brilliant work!!


----------

